# 1975 Chrysler New Yorker



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Is there any kits of this out there?
Thanx


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Revell did a New Yorker but I'm not sure of the year. 
It's a very collectible kit so it could be exxy- it might have come out as an SSP kit but I can't be sure...

Chris.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

bump way up.


----------



## Pintu (May 18, 2009)

can you please explain me which part of kit you want.... so i can give you..


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Pintu said:


> can you please explain me which part of kit you want.... so i can give you..


I`m looking for the entire kit.Don`t even know if such a kit exists.


----------

